# Child's pony pulling head down!



## smellsofhorse (17 August 2014)

My daughter is only 6, a good little rider but newish pony is trying it on!
He keeps pulling his head forward and down pulling her forward. 
She isn't physically strong enough to pull him back.
It isn't always to eat, he will trot and off to the end of the area then stop with his head down the whole time!

We have tried a daisy rein and grass reins but he just continues to pull on it until the saddle is pulled forward then tips, depositing daughter on the ground!

I did try a crupper but he didn't like it and bucked.
I will put it on him again and lunge him so hopefully he will get used to it, but any other ideas?


----------



## Tern (17 August 2014)

Got a pony at yard who has learnt to do this also.. :/ What did work was side reins crossed over withers and clipped onto the bit loosely but tight enough.. Shall just point out that this was not my idea but it's a riding school and they can't have him unseating kids to get out of work.


----------



## hihosilver (17 August 2014)

a daisy rein should stop it if fitted correctly


----------



## smellsofhorse (17 August 2014)

hihosilver said:



			a daisy rein should stop it if fitted correctly
		
Click to expand...

What am I doing wrong then?
It's attached on the head piece of the bridle, down his next then two buckles on the dees of the saddle, I had to add another hole to make it short enough.

He keeps pulling head, daughter pulls him up and he does it again, eventually saddle has been pulled forward and tips.


----------



## ponydi (17 August 2014)

Agree with use of side reins as described above, and/or possibly a change of bit.  Another thing worth trying is regular riding by a slightly bigger and stronger child (if available!)


----------



## smellsofhorse (17 August 2014)

ponydi said:



			Agree with use of side reins as described above, and/or possibly a change of bit.  Another thing worth trying is regular riding by a slightly bigger and stronger child (if available!)
		
Click to expand...

Will try the side reins as described and was thinking the same thing about a bigger rider.
A regular schooling session with a bigger person should help lots!

Also was thinking about a change if bit.
I don't want to put something to strong in his mouth but a stronger bit will define you help.
Better a stronger bit with better breaks than hauling on him to strip in a snaffle!


----------



## *hic* (17 August 2014)

I'd tackle it from the other end first and get your daughter to do lots and lots of core strengthening so she's not hanging onto the reins. It's probable that once that has been achieved the pony won't snatch.


----------



## smellsofhorse (17 August 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			I'd tackle it from the other end first and get your daughter to do lots and lots of core strengthening so she's not hanging onto the reins. It's probable that once that has been achieved the pony won't snatch.
		
Click to expand...

That is very true, we will defiantly work on it, but she has only just turned 6 so just isn't physically strong enough yet.


----------



## zangels (17 August 2014)

smellsofhorse said:



			That is very true, we will defiantly work on it, but she has only just turned 6 so just isn't physically strong enough yet.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at balance support reins. They are expensive but my sister got a pair and has really helped and also read lots of good reviews.


----------



## Wiz201 (17 August 2014)

If the pony is stocky enough, I'd have him ridden by an adult or a teenager to help with this problem. 
When I long rein the little un at my RDA stables, he has short side reins attached from his harness to his bit as I often take him to a grassy area to long rein in a circle and he loves eating. These side reins stop him from eating as he realises he can't lol.
Also pulling on the reins to pull his head up will just result in a tug of war which your daughter won't win. I would try a tap with a whip or something just to shock him into going forward.


----------



## maree t (17 August 2014)

my shettie cross is an expert at this . the only way we could stop her was daisy rein and a crupper. She is far too wise for little kids and until they learn to keep her head up themselves is does mean they can enjoy riding . 
On a positive note she did teach them to sit up and ride forward  but I didnt want them put off when they were too small to be able to deal with it .


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 August 2014)

Our little shitland X spent her first few years in a riding school and was on working livery at an equestrian centre when owned by a previous owner.  She has learnt a few tricks in her time, one of which is yet to show itself (and I hope it doesn't!). She came with daisy reins and a crupper.  I've taken them off as I don't want her fighting them unneccessarily.  However my son wants to ride her off the lead rein in the fields and I noticed she is doing the same thing with him as OP's pony.  I've told him that he will fall off her more if he doesn't sit up tall and keep his heels down.  I would love to be small enough to pop on her and give her a bit of a talking to, but at 5'7 I'll need rollerskates!  I do have someone down the road from me who is petite so I may have to ask her to come and have a go if she gets worse.  It's manageable at the moment thank goodness.  Trouble is with these little shites is that they are far too clever.  Doesn't take them long to work anything out.


----------



## gemma3497 (17 August 2014)

Another vote for the balance support reins, they've made a real difference with our Shetland. She doesn't even try to put her head down anymore. I know they're expensive, but well made and they work..priceless really! My daughter has felt confident enough to start riding off the lead rein again now. It's great to her enjoying herself again.


----------



## smellsofhorse (17 August 2014)

zangels said:



			Have a look at balance support reins. They are expensive but my sister got a pair and has really helped and also read lots of good reviews.
		
Click to expand...

Not heard of them but will defiantly take a look, thanks.


----------



## smellsofhorse (17 August 2014)

Wiz201 said:



			If the pony is stocky enough, I'd have him ridden by an adult or a teenager to help with this problem. 
I would try a tap with a whip or something just to shock him into going forward.
		
Click to expand...

I have a small teenager coming Tuesday to try in, found her today through a friend so a regular session should help.

I've tried the tap with the whip but now he sees it as her asking to go faster!
I keep telling her she has to react quicker and tell
Him off before he pulls her!
He will continues to trot or canter until the end if the arena!
If I chase him or try to step in to stop h he runs away from me or turns the other direction!


----------



## LovesCobs (17 August 2014)

We are having this exact problem! What are balance support reins? Any one got a link? Daisy rein not working yet as I didn't use a crupper


----------



## LovesCobs (18 August 2014)

The only balance support reins I can find are £85 on ebay! Any help from anyone appreciated


----------



## littleshetland (18 August 2014)

My daughters pony did this constantly.  Head down, trundling off with her into the distance - not fast particularly, just determined to go his own way.  I don't recommend a stronger bit (small kids don't have the 'finesse' for them).  What worked a treat for me was 2 dog leads each one looped on to the d rings on the front of the saddle, and the clipped onto the diagonally opposite bit ring.

not too tight obviously, but enough to stop pony 'yawing' down.   This worked really well for my 7 year old daughter.


----------



## Gloi (18 August 2014)

Put the crupper back on and do plenty of lunging with it on until the pony gets used to it. It shouldn't take too long. 
Anything fastened between the bit and saddle is going to end up pulling it forward with a determined pony. 
If the pony really will not accept a crupper after a good time trying you could put a breeching strap around his quarters fastened to the girth at both sides which should be able to be made to serve the same purpose.


----------



## gemma3497 (18 August 2014)

LovesCobs said:



			The only balance support reins I can find are £85 on ebay! Any help from anyone appreciated 

Click to expand...

They have a Facebook page, search balance support reins and you should find them


----------



## Wiz201 (18 August 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Balanced-Support-Reins/661621057229762


----------



## mirage (18 August 2014)

It might be worth checking the pony's teeth.Knobberpony started yanking her head down,which was out of character,so I got the dentist out.She had a couple of sharp edges which were obviously uncomfortable and once they were filed down,she stopped doing it.Otherwise,it is worth trying the crossed over grass reins as suggested,this worked a treat on a pony that bucked,he couldn't get his head down to do it.


----------



## tootsietoo (18 August 2014)

Great idea about crossing over the grass reins, I guess they would work a bit like bridging the reins.  The other thing I did a few weeks ago as an emergency measure was to attach the grass reins to the girth rather than D rings, which makes it a little bit harder for the pony to pull the saddle forward.

My two children were taught about bridging reins at a pony club rally a while ago, and the older one does actually use it sometimes when her pony yanks and tanks.  Possibly a bit hard for a 6 year old to remember to do whilst being tanked!


----------



## windand rain (18 August 2014)

Looking at the facebook page it looks like these reins are still attached to the d ring so will still pull the saddle forward. Look like an excellent idea and could be useful for my 13hh pony that is ridden by my 7 year old granddaughter her hands get sore holding the reins


----------



## LovesCobs (18 August 2014)

Thank you for the Facebook link, I couldn't find them on a google search. They're still around the £80 mark though  I may try grass reins 1st (£10) 
I don't know about the OP but my daughters pony has just had teeth done so not that. Though she has been generally naughty which is not like her (she has always done the stops and stuck head down) but bucks into canter are new so we will be going for a check up at vets to see if it's pain related.


----------



## smellsofhorse (18 August 2014)

Looked at the balanced support reins, the seen a good idea, but £85!
Also think they may eventually still pull the saddle forward though.

I will try lunging him to get used to the crupper and also try the crossed over side reins.

May worry about sarong bit is yes is much help her stop him when he does it but other times be too severe.


----------

